# Set a minnow trap in Utah Lake and...



## Crawdads Revenge (May 31, 2008)

Caught a mud cat instead. :? Little thief got to go home fat with all my bait.

While we're on the topic does anyone have any advice for catching minnows? I haven't had much luck yet.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Go to Electric Lake dam. Pretty much anything you put in the trap will get you a solid cloud of shiners around your trap. Drop your trap right into the middle of an existing swarm (not too far out...just covered by the water, for now) and leave it alone for a little while.

I used cereal and crackers in a small ziplock with a bunch of holes in it and a small rock to keep it at the bottom of the cage. I let it sit for about an hour and I've never seen so many minnows in a trap in my life. Good sized minnows, too.

(Great avatar, BTW)

As far as Utah Lake, I'm not sure what kind of minnows you'll find. Carp minnows for sure, but I've seen some small blue minnows in there before too. They may be baby game fish though, so be careful.

For carp minnows, you'll probably do alright at a small inlet with cleaner water than the lake.

I caught a bunch of carp minnows in SW Orem at the inlet of a pond in a gated community before it was gated. I think it's called Shadowbrook, but I may be wrong. It eventually turns into a golf course pond and then flows into the lake. I also caught a huge white bass there of about 14 inches. If you can find access, it might be worth your while.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

how do you get to electric dam? it looked like a long ride on ankle express from where we could drive to--about the boat ramp on the north west side. is there a road or another way to access it?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> how do you get to electric dam? it looked like a long ride on ankle express from where we could drive to--about the boat ramp on the north west side. is there a road or another way to access it?


There is several ways, but if you are by the boat docks, then there are two ways to get there. You can follow the paved road up to the top and drop down Huntington Canyon and you will pass a couple reservoirs and Electric Lake Dam is the last lake you will pass up the canyon. There is also a dirt road that cuts across by one of the little ponds that is a short cut.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow thats pretty crazy. I have never set out a minnow trap so i have no idea where a good spot is. To bad that muddy took your bait. He deserves to be served.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, instead of getting off Hwy 31 at the top of Fairview canyon, stay on it. You'll drive right by the dam. It's just a few minutes past Huntington Res and Cleveland.

That boat ramp area has a lot of minnows too, but you have to make some adjustments for the heavy weeds. They'll gum up a trap pretty badly and the minnows won't find their way in.


----------



## Crawdads Revenge (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tip LOAH, I wouldn't have thought to go there. I'll head out there first chance I get, but with gas prices the way they are... who knows.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

crawdad: check your pm's


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I have yet to get minnows since i bought my trap.
I am limited to utah county because of gas prices and lack of transportation. I might throw mine in the jordan river over night to see what i get but i don't want any game fish.
Funny a mud was able to get in your trap!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow! Thats kind of cool that you caught a mud cat in your minnow trap! Did you keep him? I never set traps for minnows before, but I homemade crayfish traps and set them at the Gorge in the past.

Pavlik


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude, that is great!


----------



## Crawdads Revenge (May 31, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> Wow! Thats kind of cool that you caught a mud cat in your minnow trap! Did you keep him? I never set traps for minnows before, but I homemade crayfish traps and set them at the Gorge in the past.
> 
> Pavlik


No, unfortunately you can't keep any gamefish you catch in a trap, so the little jerk got to swim away fat and happy.


----------

